# Saved from being a crunchy snack



## Katherine (May 24, 2012)

the cutest little Coleoptera! He was incredibly social and happy to hang out with me for a while in exchange from an airlift out of the box turtle enclosure


----------



## Yvonne G (May 24, 2012)

Ew-w-w. On your hand??? NEVER!!!


----------



## pam (May 25, 2012)

for real Ewwwwwwwww not ever either lol


----------



## Katherine (May 25, 2012)

Hahaha. He was so sweet! Just lumbering around, exploring the world, nothing "ewwww-y" about him.


----------



## harris (May 25, 2012)

My NA Woods mouth's would be drooling. Both from that crunchy snack and the red finger nail!


----------



## JoesMum (May 25, 2012)

I love him  I don't have a problem with big beetles, they lumber around a bit like a tortoise.

When I worked in France we used to get massive Stag Beetles. When they flew into the lights, they invariably ended up on their backs on the floor. The ants were massive too and would move in quickly to dismember the struggling beetle. I used to flip the beetles back the right way up so they could trundle off to safety


----------



## NudistApple (May 25, 2012)

Very cool beetle!


----------



## terryo (May 25, 2012)

OMG! We just got a horse farm in New Jersey, and I'm strictly a city gal. I hope they don't have anything like that in NJ. I will be on the highway hitching a ride home.


----------



## NudistApple (May 25, 2012)

terryo said:


> OMG! We just got a horse farm in New Jersey, and I'm strictly a city gal. I hope they don't have anything like that in NJ. I will be on the highway hitching a ride home.



O, we have insects. Big arse dragonflys, moths, stink bugs...


----------



## wellington (May 25, 2012)

pam said:


> for real Ewwwwwwwww not ever either lol



DITTO, DITTO, DITTO HATE BUGS except the very few nice pretty ones


----------



## terryo (May 25, 2012)

NudistApple said:


> terryo said:
> 
> 
> > OMG! We just got a horse farm in New Jersey, and I'm strictly a city gal. I hope they don't have anything like that in NJ. I will be on the highway hitching a ride home.
> ...



Yes! A stink bug was on the counter in the kitchen, and we had to take a picture of it and ask someone what it was. It was big. I DO like tarantula's. I think they are beautiful....but that big beetle...yuck!


----------



## Baoh (May 25, 2012)

Did you notice the mite infestation that bess beetle has?


----------



## dmmj (May 25, 2012)

Tarantulas are not insects.


----------



## rltwaddle (May 25, 2012)

Baoh said:


> Did you notice the mite infestation that bess beetle has?



At first it looked like some color markings just in his head, but when u zoom in, yea definitely mite infested


----------



## dmarcus (May 25, 2012)

We have beetles in our yard that eat the tortoise poop. I feel sorry when I pick up a piece and chunk it to see the bug come out of its hole looking for it, lol...


----------



## Laurie (May 25, 2012)

I would've run screaming


----------



## Weda737 (May 25, 2012)

Glad I'm not the only one who rescues those guys. I found one outside stuck in a tub of water.


----------



## Katherine (May 25, 2012)

Don't any of you own box turtles? Whatever do you feed them if bug phobia runs rampant here?



Baoh said:


> Did you notice the mite infestation that bess beetle has?



Indeed. To the best of my knowledge these mites are thought to have evolved with the bess beetle, and while it is not a truly commensal relationship it is also not a parasitic one. I believe the mites are happy hitchhikers (phoretic) sharing a similar food supply as the bess beetle, and believing this to be true I made no effort to remove them.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 27, 2012)




----------



## Newberry's Mom (May 30, 2012)

Beautiful Beatle!


----------



## Jacqui (May 31, 2012)

Baoh said:


> Did you notice the mite infestation that bess beetle has?



What a duh moment, for some reason I just never would have thought about them having mites.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Nov 25, 2012)

AHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! Are those red dots.... EYES?!


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Nov 30, 2012)

We used to always get water beetles on our trampoline in the summer as a kid and we'd "launch" them by bouncing around them. I've never been a fan of insects or bugs but I'd gladly take finding beetles like this one over the cockroaches that like to sneak inside when it rains >.>


----------



## shellysmom (Nov 30, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> Baoh said:
> 
> 
> > Did you notice the mite infestation that bess beetle has?
> ...



Bugs infested with bugs. That just blew my mind. Hopefully only because I'm exhausted. Cool beetle, though. We have a lot of horned dung beetles down here in FL. They are absolutely beautiful. My daughter took a dead one to school one day for show and tell, that's how pretty they are... Wow, I should go to bed.


----------



## sibi (Nov 30, 2012)

I know some people love bugs, but they give me the creeps. NJ has beetles, but none like this one, at least none that I ever saw and I lived in NJ most of my life.


----------

